# Not happy weather for chickens!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So far the chickens seem to be faring well with the winter weather. We've had some horribly cold nights in the single digits F and below zero wind chills and they have been fine. We've had a small amount of snow. We've had wind, but today and tomorrow are the first time my birdies will have to deal with all three together.

Today they do not seem amused at all. Nobody is out in the run, so when I checked in the coop these are the looks I saw!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"We are not amused!!"


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahahaha ?????! They are all like "HEY! You're letting in all the cold!" 
I saw this video on Facebook the other day and it reminded me of you and your chickens,lol. I wish it were a longer video. (Hope the link works) 

https://www.facebook.com/angel.gunn.9/posts/10205683701201015

How is Reb doing with his collar? My younger one is doing great but my older one is trying to rebel against the collar. He crows but it is muffled and ugly sounding, like a rooster being strangled,lol. 
I have 21 more chicks that just shipped out a few hours ago. 15 are Broilers 5 are laying hens for a friend and 1 is a surprise (Meyer Meal Maker). I think I am crazy, for buying 15 more meat chickens ?! At least we have a few people interested in helping butcher this time.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Is Reb as noisy as before, what with this cold spell?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That video is funny. Nobody other than Reb, Salome and Rachel ventured out in the run today. Ruthie and Sarah hung out in the coop and under it where the food and water is located. I hope they all filled up on snacks before they turned in.

Thanks for asking about Reb. He still tries to crow quite a lot. The collar muffles it, but he is still loud. I am looking into finding a vet who would caponize him. If he is as loud as he is now with the collar in the spring my neighbors will not be happy and I will have to find him a new home.

He crowed when I went out to shovel the snow away from the coop about half an hour ago (already dark).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

How is the weather? We have been hearing your area is bracing for an historic storms! And here in the true north we have had a Chinook for 3 weeks. We have forgotten it's winter, we still have an awful lot of snow but I am taking Maddy for runs in my shorts again  That is to say, I wear the shorts, she doesn't.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The snow is coming down very heavily, but it is cold so it is fine and dry. It is also very windy. I think the birds will be fine as long as the coop doesn't blow over!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Brrrrr.....Perhaps you could get Peeves and Lily to volunteer to be 'Heater Dogs'.........


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wish I could send you some warm weather. Hope everyone stay warm.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly that is a funny idea! I have to say that when Lily is being pesty, BF says she should go sleep with the chickens. She clearly has cabin fever this morning. 

It is still snowing here. I haven't tried to measure but it is over a foot. It is very windy too, so there is lots of drifting. All of the roads on Long Island are closed to all but emergency traffic, the Long island Railroad is shut down as are the NYC transit system, etc. I will post pictures later.

Happy part is our power is on. The snow has been very dry and fine flakes, so not too much weight on tree branches.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Happy part is our power is on. The snow has been very dry and fine flakes, so not too much weight on tree branches.


Glad to hear you still have power! Where I am in the midwest, we've had terrible luck with power outages the last few years. Look at a wire wrong and bam! you are out for 2 days. 

My office sent out emails already that Tarrytown, PA and Boston offices are closed for weather. If the NYC transit is down, I'll bet they close NY too. Shaping up to be either really quiet for work today, or really difficult to accomplish tasks. arty2: 

Stay warm!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

cmarrie they shut down all of the transit systems and the bridges and tunnels in and out of NYC. There was an overnight travel ban for all non-essential traffic, so I doubt anyone will make it to work in the NYC office of your company.

I just went out to check on the birdies. I put some food and treats in a small tray and put it in the coop for them. Salome was sitting on top of the waterer, since it is on a heater base I think she is pretty smart. It is the only place to warm chickie feet. Salome and Reb are the only two who really seem willing to be out in the snow. Rachel, Ruthie and Sarah are all inside. My main concern is that they eat enough to keep warm. Hopefully they will eat the food faster than they spill it!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope you are well supplied with all the essentials. Sounds like it could be a while. Praying for no power outages anywhere.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The sun is trying to come out and the snow seems to be mostly over. Our streets are still pretty snowy and my yard guy hasn't gotten here yet, but I am not surprised about that. Hopefully he will get here soon and do the front walk and driveway. He also cleans off our cars.

I did most of my marketing on Saturday, so we are well stocked and so far our power is on. We are hanging around watching old movies.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is what I found at about 6:30 this morning when I went to check on the birds.

















Later on I gave them a banana and some treats. They were happy to get some extras delivered inside.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

did not know chickens like bananas!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk they love all sorts of funny things. They eat fruit, various vegetables. They like oatmeal (cooked and not). They also eat all sorts of bugs and are wild for meal worms. I know that some people feed them eggs and even cooked chicken, but I think that is sort of weird.


----------

